# Clear Creek - raw sewage from Soda Creek Drainage



## johnnyww (Oct 18, 2003)

I just got a notification call from the County about raw sewage from some place up Soda Creek going into Clear Creek. No report of how much, but they said it is expected to continue until this weather cycle is over. I'll be notified when the situation is corrected and will post here.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

BROWN!


----------



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

Which county did you get that notification call from? Is it posted somewhere on the website? Thanks.


----------



## Ka-Pow (Jul 14, 2013)

Where is Soda Creek?


----------



## johnnyww (Oct 18, 2003)

I receive downstream notifications from the Code Red call center, Clear Creek County Office of Emergency Management. That is where I get these types of notices. If you call 866-419-5000 it repeats the message, but if you are not on the call list it may not give you any message. I received the call at 4:30 pm today, but I do not see it posted on the website.

Soda Creek is in Idaho Springs, the drainage by the Indian Hot Springs, or by the well known Water Fall and Water Wheel you can see from I-70.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

So... how shitty is clear creek right now? Would running the brown be unadvisable? 

Not too concerned about the sheriff, but I want to boat, for some reason the only info I can find is about some WY/MT kid yelling at some sand bagger (and not in the helpful flood way) On a scale of 1-10, 10 being full on shitfest, how dirty is the creek.


----------



## Ka-Pow (Jul 14, 2013)

Bummer... Ran Dumont to Kermit's yesterday with awesome waves after Idaho Springs. If I had known about the sewage situation I probably would have made more of an effort to not ingest water.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Dilution is the solution.


----------



## Ka-Pow (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd say a 6. Flowing nice and brown but nothing above and beyond your typical high water brown.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Any update on this? Have tried contacting the CCOEM but haven't gotten any where with that.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

We went, it was the shit.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Meh...just don't get it in your mouth

Around here the straightpiping into some creeks pretty much precludes the need for a flood to have raw sewage abound.

One of the most productive trout streams is affectionately called "The Sewer". You hear a flush, you better get movin'.


----------



## johnnyww (Oct 18, 2003)

spthomson said:


> Any update on this? Have tried contacting the CCOEM but haven't gotten any where with that.


I just got off the phone with the Clear Creek County Office of Emergency Management and received the current information. There was two known areas of raw sewage, one on Soda Creek and that has been capped, the other area is up Chicago Creek and they are working on it today and hope have it fixed. They also told me that there is numerous leach fields that are saturated and most likely leaking into side streams.

Yesterday I ran from Rigor down 3 times and a 4th run from below Mean & Bitter (the dam) and so far I'm not sick nor did I notice any crap floating.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Just fyi, hepatitis and tetnus are considered health risks in flood waters.


----------

